# Du lịch và cuộc sống > Cafe - Kem - Trà Sữa - Uống gì ở đâu? > Sài Gòn >  Mát lạnh vị đá xay và soda tại Angry Birds Drinks - Cafe Sài Gòn

## hangnt

> *Angry Birds Drinks*
> 
> _436/63A Cách Mạng Tháng 8, Q3 (rẽ vào đường Trần Văn Đang)._
> 
> >> _Bản đồ địa điểm Angry Birds Drinks_


*Angry Birds Drinks là quán café hoạt động theo mô hình take away (café đem đi), hiện quán phục vụ 6 thể loại thức uống là Ice Blended (đá xay với mứt trái cây), cookies (bánh Oreo xay với trái cây), soda các mùi vị trái cây, café, sinh tố, nước ép với giá từ 15.000 - 27.000 đồng.*

Không gian quán vừa phải, vẫn có chỗ cho bạn nán lại thưởng thức những ly nước mát lạnh hay lúc bạn đang cần sử dụng wifi. Quán tọa lạc gần ga xe lửa Trần Văn Đang (quận 3, TP.HCM) nên thuận tiện cho việc di chuyển đến, hoặc bạn cũng có thể gọi giao hàng tận nơi.

Những món mới nhất của quán là Blue Ocean (soda vỏ cam và kem tươi) giá 25.000 đồng, chanh xí muội xay (22.000 ), cam xay, chanh tươi xay... Mùa hè nóng nực này mà có cam hay chanh để giải nhiệt thì hay biết mấy!


ChocoTwist (Chocolate & Kafe xay) : Rất ngon, vị đắng của chocolate được hòa quyện với hương thơm, vị ngọt của café cho bạn cảm giác đăng đắng lạ lùng.

Choco-freezing (Chocolate & bạc hà xay): Bạc hà thơm nồng, sô cô la đắng làm cổ họng của bạn ngất ngây và trái tim sẽ rung động. Năng lượng của bạn lại được nạp đầy rồi.

Bánh Cookies vani xay (Origin Cool): Cẩn thận! Bạn rất dễ bị mê hoặc bởi vị ngon đáng ngạc nhiên này. Mùi hương vani thật thơm với bánh Oreo xay nhuyễn thành một hỗn hợp đặc biệt. Món này thích hợp với một buổi sáng nắng nhẹ ở công viên Hàn Thuyên cùng đám bạn bè.

Bánh Cookies & dâu xay (Berry cool): Vị ngọt thơm của cà phê kết hợp với mùi bánh Oreo thơm chỉ có thể làm bạn ngất ngây và say sưa.

Dâu tây (Strawberry): Bạn hãy thử để mình bị chinh phục bởi vị dâu tây ngon ngọt kết hợp với vị sữa thơm béo xay nhuyễn thiệt nhuyễn tạo nên cho bạn một ly sinh tố mát lạnh chưa?

Sinh tố chuối: Món này nghe lạ nhỉ, lựa chọn những quả chuối hơi chín tới để giữ lại vị chan chát đặc trưng, kết hợp với một mùi hương quyến rũ của sữa và vani, đảm bảo bạn sẽ ngây ngất mà chưa có quán nào phục vụ bạn đâu.
Trà xanh nguyên chất (Original Tea): Dành cho ai bị nghiện mùi thơm tuyệt vời của trà xanh nhật bản một cách nguyên bản, tinh tế chế biến theo hình thức ice blended.

Soda me, soda chanh xí muối: Dành cho những ai không thích thức uống có vị sữa thì đây là lựa chọn rất tốt. Các món soda trái cây có giá chỉ 18.000 đồng.


Ngoài ra quán còn rất nhiều món khác mà bạn có thể tham khảo menu


*Chi phí giao hàng :*

Bán kính 2km: Free
Từ 2km - 5km: 15.000 đồng (tối thiểu 4 ly)
Trên 5km: 20.000 đồng (tối thiểu 4 ly) 




> *Angry Birds Drinks*
> 
> _436/63A Cách Mạng Tháng 8, Q3 (rẽ vào đường Trần Văn Đang)._
> 
> >> _Bản đồ địa điểm Angry Birds Drinks_


Cùng khám phá *các quán cafe ở Sài Gòn* - *cac quan cafe o Sai Gon*

----------


## khoan_gieng

Nhìn ngon quá
Tiếc là ở SG , ko bít HN có hem nhỉ

----------


## Meoluoi9x

Nhìn đồ uống hấp dẫn quá  :cuoi1:

----------

